# Not allowed to drive? Portland, OR



## Mister_T (May 17, 2015)

I just got my partner account activated today, and was excited to get out there on a saturday night. when i try to go online on the partner app, it gives me the error that "youre not allowed to drive in portland". any help resolving the issue would be appreciated, i was so excited to start driving.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Send and email to Uber support for your area.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Mister_T said:


> I just got my partner account activated today, and was excited to get out there on a saturday night. when i try to go online on the partner app, it gives me the error that "youre not allowed to drive in portland". any help resolving the issue would be appreciated, i was so excited to start driving.


POST # 1 /Mister_T : At Last Recollection
Bostonian Bison recalls
that Portland STILL bans Pickups but You
can Drop There. That is Why the Forum
is "Vancouver", as in Washington State,
across the Columbia River to Your North!

Mentoring Bison, over and out.


----------



## Mad Max (Jul 30, 2014)

Mister_T said:


> I just got my partner account activated today, and was excited to get out there on a saturday night. when i try to go online on the partner app, it gives me the error that "youre not allowed to drive in portland". any help resolving the issue would be appreciated, i was so excited to start driving.


Mind if I ask you about rates in Portland?


----------



## Shadowfax (May 26, 2015)

Uber and Lyft in Portland are $1.55 per mile, and .30 per minute. Anyone know if they ever adjust this up or down after getting established in a market?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Uber and Lyft in Portland are $1.55 per mile, and .30 per minute. Anyone know if they ever adjust this up or down after getting established in a market?


Once established, it always goes down, NEVER up, and with it you will receive the standard email saying, now that the fares are lower there will be more demand and you will earn more money, LOL.


----------



## Mad Max (Jul 30, 2014)

Never seen it go up, only down. However, there is a very slim chance that things might be different in Portland and those rates might actually stay where they are right now. And I hope you don't mind sharing some info with me later on, since I am in strong consideration of moving to Portland next year.


----------

